# store bought cereal (recipes using)



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Long story short, I have a surplus of store bought cereal to use up. Anyone have recipes to share that would go good with a honey nut or brown sugar flavored store bought cereal? Thinking about turning some of it into pie crust crumbs in the food processor to freeze for the holidays.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

the pie crusts sounds like a good bet. I do not buy store bought cereal so can't help in that department. could the cereals be incorporated into granola snacks? since they are a grain could they be ground up and added to doughs for biscuits, cinnamon rolls, muffins etc.?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife makes 'rice crispy bars' all the time using whatever extra cereal we have on hand. Sometimes with peanut butter, sometimes with chocolate on top, sometimes with nothing but marshmallowy goodness. She has even mixed the remnants of 4-5 boxes of different cereals together and made bars. It's hard go wrong unless you are mixing Grape Nuts with Shredded Wheat or something.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I came across this recipe somewhere. Maybe this site. 

Energy log

Main Log:
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 to 3/4 cup honey, corn syrup or maple syrup
2-3 cups crushed cornflakes, granola, rice crispie cereal, dry bread, pretzel, cracker or cake crumbs.

Optional Flavorings:
Milk powder, chopped fruits, sunflowr seeds, choc chips, gumdrops, m&ms, candy sprinkles, chopped nuts.

1)In saucepan, heat syrup to boiling, remove from heat.
2)Add peanut butter, stir until melted and blended well.
3)Stir in enough cereal or crumbs to for a stiff dry dough.
4)Knead in any optional flavorings. Form into candy bar sized logs.
5)Roll in additional crumbs, cocnut orsprinkles as desired.
6)Wrap individually in wax paper or foil for travel or hiking food.

I personally made these and they were fabulous. Mine looked like funky turds but evryone who tasted them wanted the recipe.

In my bars I used:
peanut butter, honey, crushed cornflakes, pretzels, chocolate chipes.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody, I'll be trying all these ideas. I got the cereal for next to nothing, but don't want it to go to waste. I also am thinking the brown sugar variety can be a good binder in some meatloaf, will try a pan and see how it does. Thanks again.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Cud579 said:


> I came across this recipe somewhere. Maybe this site.
> 
> Energy log
> 
> ...


Do you refrigerate or just keep in pantry? How long do they stay good? Would be a great snack for me at work. Thanks!


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

When I made these, I just wrapped them in foil and put in the cookie jar. I took several to work to munch on and kept the rest at home. A month or two later I thought the cookie jar was empty and low and behold there was still one lonely energy log. I tried it, it looked-smelled and tasted the same as when it was freshly made.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Cud- thanks for this recipe! Made them yesterday with nuts, dried cranberries, and dried cherries. They are delicious!! Even the picky husband and 3 year old loved them


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet. Glad I could pass along a recipe that I came across and enjoyed.


----------

